# Hochsommertour Kreuznach 15.03.



## X-Präsi (10. März 2009)

Hi Ihr Leutz,

für alle mit Schwimmhäuten, die - wie wir - fest an das Gute im Wetter glauben, gibts ein leckeres Tourschmankerl, das auch bei feuchter Witterung gut fahrbar ist.

Bad Kreuznach ruft auf 2 verschiedenen Strecken!

*1. Silberseetour mit rund 50 Km / 1400 Hm*
Die Tour beinhaltet so ziemlich alle Highlights, die das Nahetal zu bieten hat. Tempolevel 2. Dauer der Tour ca. 5 Std. reine Fahrzeit. 
Guide ist "uns Uwe".

*2. Kreuznach-Trailrunde mit 35 Km / 900 Hm*
Alles rund um Kreuznach und Bad Münster am Stein sind mittendrin statt nur dabei. Tempolevel 1-2. Dauer der Tour ca. 4 Std. reine Fahrzeit.
Guide ist "Tommes wie Pommes (ich halt)".

Bei beiden Touren sollte man / frau wurzelige und felsige Singletrails mögen. Wem es zu schwer wird, kann auch ein paar Schlüsselstellen durchschieben.

*Start ist am Sonntag um 11 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Trimmdich-Pfad auf dem Kuhberg.*

Teilnehmen kann jeder, der Zeit, Lust und Laune hat. Nichtmitglieder des Clubs Beinhart starten auf eigene Gefahr. 

In jeder Gruppe können maximal 12 Teilnehmer mitfahren. Also bitte hier mit Wunschgruppe anmelden.

Wetterbedingte Absage gibts hier am 15.03. bis 9 UHr


----------



## Raschauer (11. März 2009)

Erster
1xkurz 1xlang

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (11. März 2009)

Zweiter für die kurze Tour. (Zur Not ging auch die lange.) Wo issen der Kuhberg? 
Grüsse, Frank


----------



## steuersatz (11. März 2009)

2. für die lange tour. 
gruß
marc


----------



## lenkkopf (11. März 2009)

Dritte für die kurzeTour ... grüße zara


----------



## Murph (11. März 2009)

Hallo

Würde gerne,als Gast,die kurze Tour mitfahren.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Murph (11. März 2009)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Zweiter für die kurze Tour. (Zur Not ging auch die lange.) Wo issen der Kuhberg?
> Grüsse, Frank


 

Fährst Du mit deinem neuen "Schätzchen"?


----------



## radicalric (11. März 2009)

Ich will auch mit bei der langen Tour mit Uwe.
Frank sollte natürlich mit seinem Neuen die lange Runde fahren,
dann kann ich den Dämpfer noch perfekt abstimmen. So etwas nennt man auch Rundumbetreuung...... 
Naja nicht so ernst nehmen, freu mich auf Sonntag auf die Tour,
hoffentlich ohne Winterhose.
Bis dahin Torsten


----------



## Waldi76 (11. März 2009)

4.Bei der kurzen Runde.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Kaltumformer (11. März 2009)

..der Hals kratzt mal wieder, aber in den Beinen juckt es schon wieder und wer lässt sich schon von 70% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit abschrecken?  Also die "35km Pommestour" würde ich mitfahren -wenns nicht wie aus Eimern kübelt. Numero cinque. 

Gruß


----------



## Deleted 77527 (11. März 2009)

Wenn ihr auch 'ÜberRheiner' mitnehmt, wäre ich gerne die Nummer 6 auf der kleineren Runde.
Wird die Frage nach den Geodaten des Kuhberges noch beantwortet??
Für die aus dem hessischen Ausland..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## a.nienie (11. März 2009)

noch einer für die kürzere runde,
ein herz für eingänger...


----------



## rumblestilz (11. März 2009)

Murph schrieb:


> Fährst Du mit deinem neuen "Schätzchen"?



Logisch!


----------



## rumblestilz (11. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> noch einer für die kürzere runde,
> ein herz für eingänger...



Die Gans ungefedert runter!?  Wenn ja - Hut ab!


----------



## rumblestilz (11. März 2009)

radicalric schrieb:


> Frank sollte natürlich mit seinem Neuen die lange Runde fahren, dann kann ich den Dämpfer noch perfekt abstimmen. So etwas nennt man auch Rundumbetreuung......
> Bis dahin Torsten



ad Dämpferabstimmung: Und hoffentlich auch die neue Sattelstütze?
ad Rundumbetreuung: Als Pfälzer Bettnachbarn eine Selbstverständlichkeit ... 
Von wegen Service-Wüste!
Grüß, Frank


----------



## Markus B. (11. März 2009)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, bin ich auch bei der langen Tour dabei!
Gruß
Markus


----------



## TH64 (11. März 2009)

3 x kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tweety (11. März 2009)

Hi Tommes,

dann melden sich hier Nummer 11 und 12 für die kurze Runde an!

Gruß
Birgit & Jochen


----------



## dickerbert (11. März 2009)

Fünfter für die lange Tour


----------



## X-Präsi (11. März 2009)

Hier dann noch die Anfahrtbeschreibung mit und ohne Koordinaten:

Anfahrtbeschreibung:
Mit Deutsche Bahn bis Hbf. Bad Kreuznach - dort Salinenstr. bis Kreuzung Rheingrafenstraße - dieser bergauf folgen bis zum Buswendehammer / Parkplatz

Mit dem Auto A 61 Abfahrt Bad Kreuznach - Ortsbeginn Kreuznach 1. Ampel links - Kreisel 3. Ausfahrt Richtung Bosenheim - Bosenheim links liegen lassen - Hackenheim 1. Einfahrt rechts rein - Straße bis Ende durchfahren - Hauptstr. rechts bergauf folgen - oben auf Kuppe links Richtung Tierheim - nach ca. 1,5 Km rechts Richtung Tierheim - Tierheim passieren - 200m danach links durch Buswendehammer auf Parkplatz fahren 

Hier noch die grobe Anschrift fürs Navi:
Der Parkplatz befindet sich an der Ecke Rheingrafenstraße / Nelli-Schmithals-Str. . 
Im Navi würde ich die Rheingrafenstr. 107 eingeben. Ist unmittelbar am Buswendehammer.
Hier der Link zur Karte:
http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...4494&spn=0.00832,0.021307&t=h&z=16&iwloc=addr


----------



## a.nienie (12. März 2009)

rumblestilz schrieb:


> Die Gans ungefedert runter!?  Wenn ja - Hut ab!


eher arm ab  denke bis dahin hab ich wieder die reba drinnen.
_notizanmichselbst: paar sv19 einpacken._


----------



## Christian M (12. März 2009)

Nummer 13 für die kurze Tour.

Bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter

Also bis denne

Christian


----------



## Bettina (12. März 2009)

Ich hätte gerne einen Platz bei der kurzen Tour... 
Wie ist der Stand der Stand?  Müssen welche umquartiert werden?! 

Bis Freitag 

Bettina


----------



## Okkie (12. März 2009)

Schade, dass die kurze Tour  bereits so voll ist. Demnach wuerde ich mich als 6. fuer die Lange anmelden wollen - auch wenn ich. u.U zwischendurch platze.


Schoenen Gruss, Okkie


----------



## mathias (12. März 2009)

Melde mich auch auf die kurze Tour. Für den Silbersee reicht es ja eh nicht.

Bis Sonntag 

Mathias


----------



## Miebei (12. März 2009)

Hallo würde gerne als Gast auf der kurzen Tour mitfahren, sollte noch ein Platz frei werden. Ansonsten fahre ich die lange Tour mit wenn ich darf.
Was heist bei euch Tempolevel 2?
Bin Hobbybiker aber die Distanz dürfte kein Thema sein.


----------



## Miebei (12. März 2009)

Miebei schrieb:


> Was heist bei euch Tempolevel 2?


 
Ist das Richtig 
*Tempo-Level 2*: 9 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 6 km/h bei 6 % Steigung 
Angaben laut HP mtp-club-Beinhart ?
Ich finde euren Tourkodex richtig Klasse.
Freu mich auf Sonntag.
Gruß Mike


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rumblestilz (12. März 2009)

a.nienie schrieb:


> eher arm ab  denke bis dahin hab ich wieder die reba drinnen.
> [/i]



Mit Arm ab hab ich keine Erfahrung ...


----------



## Ruderbock (12. März 2009)

Der war gut!!
Also, ich meld mich mal an, keine Ahnung ob fit genug für irgendeine Gruppe, aber hoffentlich genug Zeit für die längere Runde... (sag nocjmal definitiver bescheid)
Kreuznach, beinhart und ich, hat ja noch nicht so oft geklappt
Jens


----------



## Tolpan76 (13. März 2009)

Da ich noch nie in Bad Kreuznach unterwegs war würde ich gerne die Lange Tour mitfahren...
Gibt es irgendwo noch einen Platz im Auto oder hat sich schon eine Gruppe fürs Zugfahren gefunden?

Grüße
Chrisitan


----------



## X-Präsi (13. März 2009)

Werde mir heute Nachmittag mal überlegen, wie wir die Gruppen gescheit einteilen. Derzeit ist mir die kurze Runde bissl voll.

Weitere Infos folgen.


----------



## rumblestilz (13. März 2009)

Also wiegesagt: Ich keuch auch bei der langen Runde mit, wenns denn sein muss ...
Gruss, Frank


----------



## a.nienie (13. März 2009)

Miebei schrieb:


> Ist das Richtig
> *Tempo-Level 2*: 9 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 6 km/h bei 6 % Steigung
> Angaben laut HP mtp-club-Beinhart ?


als orientierung, ja.

wenn frank die lange runde macht,
muß ich ja fast auch 


			
				new model army schrieb:
			
		

> dear god what is this evil, that we must have done?


----------



## Tolpan76 (13. März 2009)

Genau Andi... Der Frank und ich drücken das Tempo. Dann kommst du auch mit 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## Tolpan76 (13. März 2009)

Ich wieder...

Habe gerade mit Torsten und Uwe gesprochen. Wir werden uns ein Rheinland-Pfalz-Ticket holen und mit der Bahn anreisen. Das Ticket gilt für hin und zurück, max. 5 Leute und kostet 27. Es können also noch 2 Leute mitfahren (Je mehr desto billiger ). 

Also auf geht's...

Grüße
Christian


----------



## hell_bikerin (13. März 2009)

Hallo lieber Thomas,

Simon und ich würden uns auch noch gerne für die "Pommes"-Tour anmelden.
Zitat von Simon:"Sia Dicker, bis Sonntag."



Liebe Grüße Kim mit bikelustigen Freund


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Okkie (14. März 2009)

Christian, 

mit welchem Zug wollt ihr SO fahren? Fahrt ihr von Mainz HBF aus? Ich wuerde mich u.U. an dem Ticket beteiligen. Wenn's nicht klappt ist auch nicht schlimm. Mit der BC50 fahre ich ermaessigt.

Bis morgen, 

Gruss Okkie




Tolpan76 schrieb:


> Ich wieder...
> 
> Habe gerade mit Torsten und Uwe gesprochen. Wir werden uns ein Rheinland-Pfalz-Ticket holen und mit der Bahn anreisen. Das Ticket gilt für hin und zurück, max. 5 Leute und kostet 27. Es können also noch 2 Leute mitfahren (Je mehr desto billiger ).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Cannondale (14. März 2009)

Wir fahren mit der RE 3304: Abfahrt 10 Uhr Mainz HBF und Ankunft 10 UHR 25 in Bad Kreuznach und Radeln dann zum Kuhberg: Fahrzeit 30 Minuten


----------



## dickerbert (14. März 2009)

Eben kam im Radio, dass auf der Bahnstrecke zwischen Bingen und Kreuznach Gleisarbeiten sind. Als Ersatz fahren Busse, jeweils 25Minuten vor Abfahrtsbeginnd er Züge. Von Mainz aus weiß ich jetzt nicht, aber da würde ich mich vielleicht auch mal erkundigen.

Scheint also nur von Bingen aus relevant zu sein: Klick mich!


----------



## Markus B. (14. März 2009)

Hallo,
ich muss leider für morgen absagen, ich hab mir eine Erkältung eingefangen!
Da hat man mal Zeit und dann so was.
Viel Spaß
Markus


----------



## Bettina (14. März 2009)

Hi,
ich bin nicht dabei, die Wochenendplanung hat sich verändert.
Viel Spaß euch,
Gruß Bettina


----------



## Ivonnche (14. März 2009)

Und ich will mit und muß 3 Klausuren schreiben............heul.

Ich drück euch die Daumen für suuuuper Wetter und wenn ihr mir mal sooooo ganz kurz die Daumen für die Klausuren drückt, wäre ganz toll.

Liebe Grüße dat Ivonnche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (14. März 2009)

Hallo Ihr Leutz!

Danke, dass noch ein paar auf die lange Tour umgeswitched haben!

Im Moment siehts wie folgt aus:

Lange Runde mit Uwe:

Steuersatz, Clemens Chef, Radicalric, Dickerbert, Okkie, Miebei, Tolpan76, Rumblestilz, A.Nienie = 9

Kurze Runde mit meinereiner (hat mit dem Durchzählen nicht mehr so richtig hingehauen):
Clemens W., Lenkkopf, Murph, Waldi76, Kaltumformer, Adus, TH64 (3x), Doppelherz, Christian M., Mathias, Kim, Simon = 15

Hier dann noch der REport vom morgigen Hochsommerhoch 

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=ESXY00090&d=0&prev=3days

oder dann doch vielleicht der hier 

http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=DE0004968&d=1&prev=3days

Kurzum - Regenjacke nicht vergessen. Wenns morgen Früh schon richtig ordentlich runtermacht, gibts hier um 9 Uhr ne Absage.


----------



## Raschauer (14. März 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Hier dann noch der REport vom morgigen Hochsommerhoch
> 
> http://www.wetter.com/wetter_aktuel...rhersage_details/?id=ESXY00090&d=0&prev=3days
> 
> ...



Ich nehm lieber das Wetter da regnets erst abends

http://wetter.rtl.de/redaktion/wettercockpit/index.php?md5=f444440ebf38efa9b1c3cad80ffeefa5


Bis Morsche


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2009)

der regengott goovet grad zu "rainy night in georgia"
sollte uns also heute in ruhe lassen


----------



## X-Präsi (15. März 2009)

Solang es nur von unten regnet, ist doch alles Butter...

Also auf nach X-Nach!


----------



## Kaltumformer (15. März 2009)

... ahh neee, nur noch 5min lieber Wecker.  Na o.k. - also bis denn dann gleich  Ich hoffe ich finde den Treffpunkt.


----------



## Ruderbock (15. März 2009)

sehr sehr schön,
war ne klasse Tour,
hat sehr viel Spaß gemacht in und um X-nach!!
Danke und bis demnächst mal
Jens


----------



## a.nienie (15. März 2009)

jepp, super runde heute 

bilder morgen, wenn der upload wieder passt.


----------



## Der Biber (15. März 2009)

Ja vielen Dank an die Guides Thomas und Uwe

@Thomas: war echt nett von dir, dass du uns mal so die Schwächen von so einem Specialist gezeigt hast

ciao Simon


----------



## Okkie (15. März 2009)

Genialst! Die Trails sind phantastisch. 

Danke fuers Guiden/Teilen.

Gruss, Okkie


----------



## Deleted 77527 (15. März 2009)

Auch ich möchte mich für die schöne Tour bedanken; wusste bisher gar nicht, daß X-nach so viele alpine Trails aufzuweisen hat.
Habe ein paar Bildchen unterwegs geschossen..

Auf der Gans. Tommes zeigt an, wie groß sie ist






Einlage: Wer flickt am schnellsten seinen Schlauch. An dieser Stelle hatten wir 4!! Platten





Strahlende Gesichter. Es gefällt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dickerbert (15. März 2009)

War ne klasse Tour! Bin total platt, aber hat richtig Spaß gemacht!


----------



## rumblestilz (15. März 2009)

Geile Tour! Und - falls ich es noch nicht erwähnt hab - ICH LIEBE MEIN NEUES RAD!


----------



## Kaltumformer (15. März 2009)

Wirklich verdammt schöne Trails.  Danke das ihr auch mich als 'Nicht-Beinharten' mitgenommen habt. Der Wettergott hat sich zum Glück auch von seiner gnädigen Seite gezeigt. 85% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bedeutet eben auch mal das es nicht regnet. Kein einziger Tropfen von oben.  Allerdings wurden dafür auch einige Opfer an den Regengott gebracht: Sage und schreibe 12 Plattfüße und den ganz sicher in die annalen der Geschichte eingehenden "Standplatten mit Ankündigung". also 13x platt. Geile Nummer Thomas.    3h Fahrzeit, 3h Stand-, Warte- und Reparaturzeit (ohne Einkehr, also nicht das wer denkt wie hätten irgendwo Zeit bei einem Hefe verbracht.). Zum Glück hatte ich ein Nutellabrot gegen den Hungerast mit, der automatisch so nach 5h drohte.  Aber ich würde jederzeit wieder mitfahren, auch wieder ohne Einkehr zwischendurch bevors wieder im Hals kratzt  

Gruß


----------



## Miebei (15. März 2009)

Danke das ich bei euch als Gast mitfahren durfte. Danke an Uwe für die schöne Streckenwahl. Hat mir riesen Spass gemacht auch wenn ich meist das Schlußlicht war. Werde versuchen hart zu trainieren um nächstes mal (falls ich darf) nicht das Schlußlicht zu sein. Ansonsten wünsche ich allen eine verletzungsfreie Bikesaison. Bis irgendwann.
Gruß Mike
PS: Danke auch noch mal an den Biker der mir mir einem Schlauch ausgeholfen hat.


----------



## a.nienie (16. März 2009)

für die jungs der uwe runde
gibt es hier ein paar bilder.


----------



## Murph (16. März 2009)

Ich will mich auch noch für dei schöne (kleine) Tour bedanken!
Hat riesen Spass gemacht.
Tolle Truppe,geile Gegend,super Tails und last but ot least super Guide!


----------



## X-Präsi (16. März 2009)

Hi Leutz!

Fands auch total klasse gestern, mit Euch die Trails zu surfen! Euer fettes Grinsen am Ende vom HoChiMinh war ein guter Indikator für unsere Spaßtruppe  
Das hat dann auch für die 180 Min. Schrauberzeit entschädigt. Unglaublich. Vor allem der club-amtlich angeordnete Stand-Platten ist vermutlich nicht mehr zu toppen...
Wobei ich mich über die eine oder andere Pause im Nachhinein doch gefreut habe 

Ach so - ich bin von meinem neuen Rädchen auch total begeistert. Fährt sich echt super (wenn Luft im Reifen ist). Da hat Spec was Gutes gebaut!


----------



## Der Biber (16. März 2009)

so noch mal an alle,
wenn jemand gestern in KH bei der Club-Tour eine *schwarze Brille mit gelben Gläsern* verloren hat, bitte bei mir per PN melden.
lg
Simon


----------



## Raschauer (16. März 2009)

War ne schöne Tour leider war öfter die Luft drausen

Danke an Thomas und Uwe

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Okkie (16. März 2009)

hmmm,.... Frag mal den Miebei (Mike), der koennte dafuer eventuell in Frage kommen.

cheers, Okkie



Der Biber schrieb:


> so noch mal an alle,
> wenn jemand gestern in KH bei der Club-Tour eine *schwarze Brille mit gelben Gläsern* verloren hat, bitte bei mir per PN melden.
> lg
> Simon


----------



## Der Biber (16. März 2009)

Danke Okkie
hast recht gehabt
sia Simon


----------



## TH64 (17. März 2009)

An den Guide Thomas ein Vierfaches dankeschön 
für die super Tour und die geilen Trails 

Fotos im Album


----------



## Christian M (17. März 2009)

Kann mich den anderen nur anschließen! War ne schöne Tour. Der Wettergott war uns auch gnädig!

Bis denne


----------



## hell_bikerin (17. März 2009)

Hey,

die Tour war echt schön, auch wenn Thomas den Rekord der Platten gebrochen hat 

Vielen Dank!
Mit  Grüßen Kim


----------



## Murph (18. März 2009)

hell_bikerin schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> die Tour war echt schön, auch wenn Thomas den Rekord der Platten gebrochen hat
> 
> ...


 

Schön von dir zu hören.
Bist Du wieder fit?

Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## preacherman1978 (30. März 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ma ne Frage war die "kurze" Trail-Tour evtl. diese hier: http://tourguide.mtb-news.de/tour/view/39/singletrail-tour ? oder doch eine ganz andere ?.
(hab ich im Tourguide gefunden)

Da hier so großes Lob für die Tour ausgesprochen wurde, würde ich die halt auch gerne ma fahren. Komme aus der Nähe von Bad Kreuznach.

Oder könntet ihr mir evtl ne kurze Beschreibung der Tour geben, wo es in etwa lang geht ?


lg
preach


----------



## X-Präsi (1. April 2009)

Hier die Kurzbeschreibung:

Trimmdichpfad - Gans-Trail runter - Huttental rauf - Altenbaumburg - Ho Chi Minh Pfad - BME - Birkerhof - Trail zum Naheradweg - Norheim - Traisen - Rotenfels - Zickzack-Abfahrt - Tunnels - Bad Münster - Emil Jacob Weg - Trimmdichpfad

Viel Spaß beim Abfahren


----------



## preacherman1978 (1. April 2009)

Vielen Dank !

Für den Fall das ich mich verfahre könnt ihr ja bei der nächsten Tour Ausschau nach mir halten 


lg
preach


----------

